# The Double Full Red Cockatoo Cichlid



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

The Double Full Red Cockatoo Cichlid or Apistogramma cacatuoides 
does anybody know anything on these fish and are they hard to find because i really want some


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try the South American forum.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1437


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

brandon O said:


> The Double Full Red Cockatoo Cichlid or Apistogramma cacatuoides
> does anybody know anything on these fish and are they hard to find because i really want some


the "double full red" simply refers to a line bred appearance. They are just regular Cockatoo cichlids in behavior and care. A nice 20g long tank and a pair or trio of these fish won't disapoint! They are common enough and could be ordered online if you can't find them locally.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Go trio in a 20 long tank, females eventually suffer when they are in pairs.

Personally, I like a well colored wild type over the line bred types, but then, I prefer vanilla over tutti frutti ice cream, too. :lol:


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

Had to try only 2 fish shop to have some, but im in canada dont know if there is any difference. my cockatoo are actually triple red, I think? all males fins are orange and he is orange on the belly too, they are nice fish, my most recent addition I cant wait to see them spawn!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Triple red means red with black mottling on the dorsal, caudal, and anal fins, like this:










And here's my wild caught male; he's not as colourful as the linebred ones, but he's very interesting to watch nevertheless; I have him in a 50L, and he never stops chasing the 3 females I have with him


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I just ordered a pair triple red off aquabid. They came in very good condition. P.m. me if you want the seller's info.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i will call the fish store and see if he can order some. how much do they usually go for


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Depends on where you get them: Where I live, the wild caughts go for ~5 dollars each, and the triple reds were like twelve; I've seen them go for as much as 30-40 dollars in places where they're rare though.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

bought mine for 10$ each


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

cool seem decently priced


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

what should the ph be for these guys i hears it range from 6.5 to 8 so i'm not sure what it should be?


----------



## pmcbar (Dec 12, 2006)

Brandon
What part of Wisconsin are you in?
I'm in Appleton and my cacatuoides just had fry, they would be ready to sell in about 3 month if you are interested and can wait that long.
Domesticated Cacatuoides can be live in wide range of ph and water hardness. Mine are raised and bred in a ph of 7.6 in moderately hard water.
They are typically not found in your big box pet stores but sometimes you can find them in a local fish store or if you have a decent LFS they can order them for you.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i live in the northern part of Wisconsin but i have friends that go back and forth from Appleton to up here so when there ready let me know. how much would you want for them. and update me with pics please


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

yup mine are in moderatly soft water ph is stable 7.6, it is the water as it comes out the tap, just dechlorinated. As long as it is stable! They look happy and it looks like a pair have formed, cant wait to have fry! opcorn:


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

The water i use for my cacatuoides is soft, but alkaline:

KH 3
GH 5
pH 7.6

Like the last guy said, as long as the water is soft, then the fish don't really care about the pH, so long as it's within reason and stable.


----------

